# What in the world



## heyheyitschrish

So my thread just got deleted "Men, How long can you go..."
Asking for opinions on getting my husband to last longer, which is a problem..

HOWEVER, a similar post was not deleted asking the same dang thing about women?!?!?! WTF?
That post is "Women-How long does it take you to finish" and got 87 replies.

:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead: makes no sense to me. Anyone care to explain? MOD perhaps?


----------



## PBear

The "Sex In Marriage" forum is moderated via coin flip. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heyheyitschrish

PBear said:


> The "Sex In Marriage" forum is moderated via coin flip.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh okay that makes more sense. Thanks C! You're great.


----------



## Amplexor

The thread you are referencing was asking for advice on a specific problem where the husband was finishing first and what others had done or would do to help her finish. Yours was not, hence it was deleted. 

The SIM forum is regularly monitored to keep it directed a specific issues in the bedroom. Just about anything out side that is deleted.


----------



## PBear

If that's the case, why are there topics like "cumulative counts for xxx" and "Update - she's doing what must be done" going on for pages and pages?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor

If you see threads that you don't feel should be there please use the report function. Multiple mods will take a look.


----------



## PBear

I have reported some. Nobody does anything. Even though there's no actual question in the thread. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear

Case in point... Deejo, a moderator, posted this thread. No question, just a link to an article on another site:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/159905-60-random-facts-about-human-attraction.html

C


----------

